# Avocado for lunch



## Grampa Don (Feb 5, 2020)

Here was my lunch today, a big green thin skinned Fuerte avocado.







A little salt, and I'm good.  When I was growing up, the Fuerte was _the _avocado.  That's what your neighbor grew and that's what was in the markets.  Then, the growers found that the little black Hass was tougher and produced more.  So, now that's about all you see.  It's a shame, because the Fuerte is just better.  Luckily, my son has a Fuerte tree in his back yard, and what the squirrels don't get, we share.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

YUK!!!  sorry Don, I hate those...


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2020)

*I prefer Hass avocados because they are creamier, but will eat any variety as it is one of my favorite foods. *


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 5, 2020)

On toast


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

I am not an avocado person either. However, I will eat it in vegetarian sushi or a dip. I'm going to try some recipes because they're supposedly good for you.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 5, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Here was my lunch today, a big green thin skinned Fuerte avocado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you or your son send me some?   I love avocados, it's supposed to be the ''good fat". I usually have it chopped in a green salad or sliced and added to homemade meatless burgers or chopped and drizzled with Sriracha. Hmmm!


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 5, 2020)

I guess avocados are an acquired taste.  I love them.  They have to be ripe and soft though.  An unripe avocado is not fit to eat.  They're kind of like persimmons in that way.

Don


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2020)

I love avocados with french dressing. I don't buy them that often, they usually are a dollar each and thats on sale.


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2020)

I have avocado toast quite often for breakfast. MmmmmmMMM.  They're good for you, too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 5, 2020)

Be luvin me some avocados


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2020)

I've never met an avocado I didn't like


----------



## Catlady (Feb 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> I have avocado toast quite often for breakfast. MmmmmmMMM.  They're good for you, too.


What else do you put on the toast besides the sliced avocado?


----------



## sadie123 (Feb 5, 2020)

I looked at Avacados today at the store. I love them, only they were small and $2.00 each.  I did not buy any.  Catlady they are great on toast with a little mayonnaise plus salt and pepper.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 5, 2020)

I have discovered that folks either love or hate avocados, I’m in the hate category, my sister-in-law inhales them....


----------



## peppermint (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't eat avocados too often....Mostly if we go to dinner, then I ask the server to put an avocado in my salad...


----------



## Catlady (Feb 5, 2020)

sadie123 said:


> I looked at Avacados today at the store. I love them, only they were small and $2.00 each.  I did not buy any.  Catlady they are great on toast with a little mayonnaise plus salt and pepper.


I shop at Kroger (Frys) and I buy a bag, 7 small ones,  for only $3, I could not afford them otherwise.   They're Mexican Hass, 2lbs, from Oxnard, CA., Mission Produce Inc.  Hope they're safe if grown in Mexico.  Anyone know anything, let me know.


----------



## drifter (Feb 5, 2020)

i have eaten avocado salad a few times when I eat out, but have never handled one or prepared one in my home.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 5, 2020)

I love them too, I’ve made avocado dip to use with salsa n chips!


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 5, 2020)

Pretty, Don. But I don't care for them, and I definitely don't like guacamole.  I tried to grow a plant but it didn't last.


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2020)

Catlady said:


> What else do you put on the toast besides the sliced avocado?



Mash it and smear it on some whole-grain toast.  Maybe a little salt.  That's enough for me.  Some people "fancy" it up, but I like it straight.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 5, 2020)

drifter said:


> i have eaten avocado salad a few times when I eat out, but have never handled one or prepared one in my home.


Would you believe that when I started eating avocados I used to peel them, like apples,  didn't know any better, it was messy.  Then I watched a chef on TV slice it in half, twist it, pull out the seed, and scoop it out with a tablespoon.  How easy and how pretty, mine looked like it had been mugged.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Here was my lunch today, a big green thin skinned Fuerte avocado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love avocados, and eat them like you.  I'll slice them in half, salt the top portion, eat with spoon, then add more salt to the next layer.  They mostly sell Hass in stores, not sure if I had a Fuerte or not.  Would love to have an avocado tree in my yard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> I love them too, I’ve made avocado dip to use with salsa n chips!


We make our own guacamole too when we make nachos at home.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 5, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I love avocados, and eat them like you.  I'll slice them in half, salt the top portion, eat with spoon, then add more salt to the next layer.  They mostly sell Hass in stores, not sure if I had a Fuerte or not.  Would love to have an avocado tree in my yard.


Fuertes are smooth and green.  The Hass are pebbly and the skin turns black when ripe.  They're smaller too.

Don


----------



## Wren (Feb 6, 2020)

Love them, mashed on wholemeal toast, plenty of black pepper and a little sea salt


----------



## Tommy (Feb 6, 2020)

Wife mashes them up with a little chopped onion, garlic, cilantro, salt & pepper and just a bit of hot sauce.  Great on toast.  We bought a "SlimCado" from Florida a while back . . . ok, but pretty flavorless and we didn't care for the texture.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 6, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> We make our own guacamole too when we make nachos at home.


Ah ha that’s the word I was looking for “ guacamole” Lol..
Thanks, SeaBreeze.....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2020)

Wren said:


> Love them, mashed on wholemeal toast, plenty of black pepper and a little sea salt


Agree Wren, just salt and pepper.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2020)

Love avocados and almost always have them in the fridge.  I bought some a few days ago.  29 cents each.


----------



## grannyjo (Feb 6, 2020)

Did you know that to keep "the other half" of the avocado fresh in the fridge so that it doesn't brown,  you wrap it in iceberg lettuce leaves?  Seems to work.


----------



## drifter (Feb 6, 2020)

I wouldn't know what's what, was I shopping for avocados. Wouldn't know at what stage to buy one. Think I'll get on the internet and check them out. I've basically been a meat and potatoes guy. I've learned to like broccoli. I think all I've seen or noticed are black. Guess those are the Hass. Do you buy them when hard or soft? I'm going back and re-read this thread.


----------



## drifter (Feb 6, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Ah ha that’s the word I was looking for “ guacamole” Lol..
> Thanks, SeaBreeze.....


Yeah, that's what I meant when I said avocada salad.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> I wouldn't know what's what, was I shopping for avocados. Wouldn't know at what stage to buy one. Think I'll get on the internet and check them out. I've basically been a meat and potatoes guy. I've learned to like brocally (is that spelled right; I thick not, sorry). I think all I've seen or noticed are black. Guess those are the Hass. Do you buy them when hard or soft? I'm going back and re-read this thread. ( Ihate it when my ignorance shows so clearly).


I like to buy mine firm and if I want to use one that day take it out and leave on counter.  You can also leave inside a paper bag and close it, it will ripen sooner.  I leave the rest in the vegetable crisper in the ref.   Whatever you do, don't cut it and eat it when hard, it's awful (and maybe not edible).  I did it once and had to throw out the rest of it.  It's supposed to be the ''good'' fat.  Ladies, you can smear your face with your "dirty avocado hands" and wash it off after a while, it softens your skin.  Honest!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> I wouldn't know what's what, was I shopping for avocados. Wouldn't know at what stage to buy one. Think I'll get on the internet and check them out. I've basically been a meat and potatoes guy. I've learned to like brocally (is that spelled right; I thick not, sorry). I think all I've seen or noticed are black. Guess those are the Hass. Do you buy them when hard or soft? I'm going back and re-read this thread. ( Ihate it when my ignorance shows so clearly).


----------



## drifter (Feb 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


thank you @RadishRose


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Avocados make a nice add-in to coleslaw. I buy the prepared coleslaw mix (purple and green cabbage, carrots) and mix with a bit of mayo and balsamic vinaigrette salad dressing. Goes well with sandwiches.*


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't like the larger, smooth Fuerte's. We go through six Hass a week, though. 

Cuke-a-mole:

Grate a peeled cucumber into a bowl. Don't grate down to the seeds, if they bother you. 
Mash two avocados. Add to the cucumber. 
Add pressed garlic clove, turmeric and a pinch of salt. 
Add cubed tomato and onion. 
Stir well with a wooden spoon. 

The cuke gives a lighter mouth feel and taste to "regular" guacamole.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 6, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Here was my lunch today, a big green thin skinned Fuerte avocado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Avocados are BFF....I love them.  Sometimes I mix Avocado, Shrimp and Crib meat..sooooo good.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 6, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Avocados make a nice add-in to coleslaw. I buy the prepared coleslaw mix (purple and green cabbage, carrots) and mix with a bit of mayo and balsamic vinaigrette salad dressing. Goes well with sandwiches.*


That sounds GOOD.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> i have eaten avocado salad a few times when I eat out, but have never handled one or prepared one in my home.


I finally learned how to pick out good avocados at the supermarket.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> thank you @RadishRose


You are very welcome Drifter.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 8, 2020)

My mom loved avocados,so I grew up on them. Besides putting them in salads,we would line up saltine crackers,put some avocado and a little mayo on each and YUMMMMM. When I was 22 and pregnant with my second,I became allergic?sensitive? to avocados and would get horrible stomachaches if I ate even the tiniest speck. Took me a long time to even figure out what it was that was causing it-I thought it was the spices from Mexican food,since that was when it first happened and when I usually ate avocado. 

That lasted for 20 years,and after trying over and over again with the same painful results,I was suddenly able to eat them again.For 20 years.Then it happened again,but only for a year or so.Apparently,the 20 year thing is common-who knew? Also,I have now had it happen with raw almonds. I can have a few,but more than that and I am in trouble. Did you know they are related? Kiwis too,but I`ve never tried one.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh,and I`ve always only like the Haas avocado. The others seem "watery" to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

I used to love them for 40 years but now have lost my taste for them
 They don't appeal to me.  Go figure.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Kiwis too,but I`ve never tried one.


Kiwis are DELICIOUS, but if you're allergic easily be careful with the skin with fuzzy hairs.  I knew a lady who could die if she ingested the fuzzy hairs on peaches.  I used to buy them when they were 4 for $1, but now they're expensive.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lightly mashed with a little salt and mayo on sour dough bread. Yum Yum..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2020)

I love avocados, too !  Are the Fuente ones those really large avocados you sometimes see in the stores ?  We don’t get them here very often, mostly just the little Haas ones. 
I think that an avocado is one of those things that is delicious when it is just perfect, and horrible otherwise.  Too green and they are hard an bitter, too ripe and they are mushy and yucky tasting (and an ugly color, too ! ). 
A perfect avocado should be a beautiful shade of green inside, and just soft enough that the skin dents if you push it gently, but not soft enough to be squishy . If a person has never had one, it is best to have a friend that loves avocados pick the first one out for you, and then you are sure to get an actual taste of what the flavor should be.


----------

